# Picture Modification Request



## Zenith94 (Nov 4, 2008)

Please change the text to "Zenithmaur's Youtube Channel"

thanks


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 4, 2008)

... that was bad


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 4, 2008)

Bad? Looks great to me! Good one B-Blue


----------



## Zenith94 (Nov 4, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> ... that was bad



Yea thanks alot iam going to use it!

My youtube channel:
Visit My Website


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

Zenithmaur, give credit to B-Blue for the picture he made you.


----------

